# dcc systems and decoders



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

First: THIS THREAD IS NOT ABOUT WHOSE SYSTEM IS BETTER THAN THE OTHERS!!!!!
Now that that was said, has anyone else realized that certain decoder brands do not like to work with opposing systems?
I have seen the "MRC sucks....." and "digitrax is cra..." posts on all forums and groups, but has anyone thought about the manufacturers having a lot of freedom with the specs? Maybe using some little string of code so that their products will only work great with their dcc systems?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

I posted this seperately for a reason:
I use a MRC Advance2 and have had problems out of the Digitrax branded decoders, but not the digitrax sound decoders that came in my Tower55 units. The decoders I had problems with came from a friend of mine who also uses a MRC system. I have 5 MRC sound decoders that have never given me a problem. But I also have TCS and NCE that have also never given a single problem.
So again, is their a conspiracy? a shooter on the grassy knoll?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

You know what would be good is an online end users database discussing different brand decoders and dcc systems used with (hence this discussion would create).


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

When running an "Almost" DCC system like, Bachmann, Roco, and MRC, that was not designed with all of the NMRA rules used, you can count on their being inconsistences in the way that your system will control others decoders.


----------

